# New To This.



## Charlesbt4 (Oct 10, 2011)

These are my test results:

Test Result Reference Range
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 109 (High) <20
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 49 (High) <35
Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin 54 (Normal) <140
TSH 3.87 (Normal) .4-4.5
T4, Free 1.4 (Normal) .8-1.8
T3, Free 3.6 (Normal) 2.3-4.2

Symptoms: High heart rate; high blood pressure; headaches; nausea; weakness; fatigue; visual disturbances; anxiety attacks; tremors; convulsions; sweating; hives; and hyper reflexive.

Can anyone help me to understand what I have and why I have felt so miserable for the past five months?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlesbt4 said:


> These are my test results:
> 
> Test Result Reference Range
> Thyroglobulin Antibodies 109 (High) <20
> ...


Even though your test results do not reflect it (i.e. the TSH, FT4 and FT3) you are hyper.

You should not have any TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and dollars to donuts you also have TBII which is:

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins and they are at war w/one another in an attempt to "right" the body which indeed makes a person mighty sick!

Here is info on TSI:

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Because your Thyroglobulin Ab are so high, I would recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.) Best case scenario. Least best; ultra-sound.

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Has your doctor commented at all?

Welcome!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You can start with my post about Hashitox.....your labs are very similar to mine.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis


----------



## Charlesbt4 (Oct 10, 2011)

My doctor, on the basis of my normal TSH, T3 Free, and T4 Free levels is refusing to treat me and contends that she is not even sure if my problems are caused by my thyroid gland. I, nonetheless, feel miserable. Any suggestions?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Charlesbt4 said:


> My doctor, on the basis of my normal TSH, T3 Free, and T4 Free levels is refusing to treat me and contends that she is not even sure if my problems are caused by my thyroid gland. I, nonetheless, feel miserable. Any suggestions?


Just one. SURGERY.

You'll end up like me...8 years of misery, one divorce and countless symptoms.

You have TSI. It's NEVER going away. Sucks, but true. It's not called Thyroid STIMULATING immunoglobulins for nothing. After enough attacks and several years down the road your thyroid will start to die off from all the attacks but that can take years and years and then you'll turn hypo, like I am finally starting to turn now.

I would at least ask for an RAIU - Radioactive Iodine Uptake Scan test. You can google it.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Charlesbt4 said:


> My doctor, on the basis of my normal TSH, T3 Free, and T4 Free levels is refusing to treat me and contends that she is not even sure if my problems are caused by my thyroid gland. I, nonetheless, feel miserable. Any suggestions?


Reading this took my breath away for a couple of seconds! Two years ago my longtime internist wouldn't accept my hyperthyroid test results; saying she KNEW exactly what was wrong with me - depression and heart disease. Later, as tests every 6 months indicated I had nodules, she told me most women enjoyed being hyperthyroid. When I asked for a referral to see an endocrinologist she said, "You're not going to stop until you do something you'll regret."

Two weeks ago I had my thyroid removed. It was three times bigger than normal, filled with cysts and nodules and a small cancer.

Through ALL of that, even up to a month before surgery, my labs were normal - I was "biochemically euthyroid". The surgeon said he never expected what he found, that he was surprised I could swallow and breathe normally.

I don't know what the answer is. I'll never understand my original internist's reluctance to admit I had a thyroid problem and I'll also never understand why every test I had really over 2 1/2 years came back indicating such insignificant problems but I thank the good Lord I never stopped pushing for help with something I knew was wrong.

Over this period of time I've seen one internist, two endocrinologists, an EN&T specialist, a cardiologist, an orthopedic specialist, a psychiatrist and finally a surgeon - ALL for symptoms of thyroid disease.

For most of us, finding treatment seems to be a long, lonesome, frustrating, expensive quest and I don't know why it so often has to be that way.


----------

